# HELP! Lost favorite tool and cant find replacement.



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Think i found what your looking for on the craftsman website. You can order it from them. http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...and+Tools,+General+Purpose&sName=Screwdrivers


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

*Thank you*

This must be the 2009 version of it. Its close but not the same. I believe that this has just the bits but if I have to buy a new one it may have to be this one. I thought someone might have it like the websites that have all different kinds of things but not there either.


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

*I found a similar pic...*

It looks like this but with 3 phillips and 3 regular screwdrivers in it.
http://www.epinions.com/hmgd-Shop_Tools-All-Craftsman_6-in-1_Hex_Screwdriver_Ball-End_41781


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

*I bought it a few years back...*

I'm not sure how many years ago 5-8-10 does anyone have one of these or remember seeing it at Sears?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2008)

Did you look in Kmart. Since K mart was bought by sears, they do carry craftsman tools there. I have two of those screw drivers, and I bought one for my Dad at Kmart not to long ago.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

ebay.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i own a few like that but different brands. a couple even look to come from the same mold, but diff. companies! they make that tool in a variety of styles and functionality, some have lights!...shop around! SnapOn are good tools......

DM


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have seeen this driver in trade supply stores under a different name. Check there for a copy if you really want your old favourite. Also ask a Craftsman tool sales rep and try on SEARS.CA as our inventory may be different, including products codes.

Where I live we have a company called ONWARD CLUTHE that makes numerous brands of multi tip drivers for retailers. Search Retract a bit, select a bit, etc. Their original products came as nut drivers and green Cluthe 6 bit drivers with a swivel cap and great tips, or up to 12 bits, orange handle, but the steel tips were VERY good and so popular they began building private label retail brands years ago. I still have my original Cluthe after 31 years and several others around the house.

That said my favourite to use is a Snap On, ratchet driver I got at a junk shop. It`s fast, the cap never unscrews by accident... I THINK THERE`S AN O RING IN IT and you have great torque with the handle. Best versatility of all, magnetic, extendable, holds nut driver adapters, etc. Never seen a better one of this type
Search for one in the pawn shop or ebay. If you're lucky this one is a find and with tips you might only pay $40. Lifetime warranty goes with the tool.


----------



## Erik Reppen (Jan 15, 2009)

Or upgrade:

https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=4062

Remember that thing they use to pop all the screws out of that elevator panel in Blues Brothers? That would be one of these.

Quick bit changes saves time but not as much time as getting the screws in/out at near-power drill speeds without all the noise. Not that I've ever even imagined why someone would want to rapidly unscrew stuff stealthily. I have two. The newer schroeders are lighter and have tighter action (made in Germany by a precision parts company) but I like the weight on the older Stanley Yankee I have (you can find these on eBay fairly regularly). I'll bet it would suck to get clobbered with it. Not that I've ever imagined why you'd wanna do that either but I carry the Stanley in my backpack. You can buy a cheap adapter for the Yankee from Veritas that will fit any standard hex bit. The Schroeder comes with one built-in.

I love my subcompact drill/driver but these guys are a hoot and a holler to use and a nice backup if batteries go sour. It's also the ultimate thing to whip out when you happen to have one on you and somebody needs a screwdriver.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

68MHJCs said:


> I'm not sure how many years ago 5-8-10 does anyone have one of these or remember seeing it at Sears?


I have one. I know it's at least 8-9 years old. Haven't seen them lately, but I really haven't looked. I mostly use my Klein 5-in-1 now.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

If Jerry can supply the part number on his driver handle with a photo that would be a good start in your search.
I see that Craftsman now offers a ratchet type with dial handle for $20. The ratchet is a wristsaver. I use a drill driver most times but for the small jobs requiring repetion, like light switch covers, where the drill could slip etc ratchet all the way


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

I have this black handled Snap On model,which can be found . Maybe up grade like previously mentioned. Sorry to read about your lose. I know I have been there a time or two.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Snap....c0.m245&_trkparms=72:727|65:12|39:1|240:1318



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/SSDMR4B-SNAP-ON-RATCHETING-SCREWDRIVER-UN-USED-SMOOTH_W0QQitemZ270332236322QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMotors_Automotive_Tools?hash=item270332236322&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245&_trkparms=72%3A64|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Snap-On-SSDMR4B-Ratcheting-Screwdriver-W-Extension_W0QQitemZ110340280964QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMotors_Automotive_Tools?hash=item110340280964&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245&_trkparms=72%3A64|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

The Klein 10 in 1 has 8 bits and two nut drivers in it, and is better quality than Craftsman ever thought of making. I have the Klein and the ratcheting SnapOn screwdriver, which is awesome (ought to be for $75!).

http://www.amazon.com/Klein-32477-1...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1232720981&sr=1-1


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Keep your eyes open*

KCT, I bought the 6 bit version Klein yesterday at Habitat for Humanity REstore for $1, new missing one bit thanks to HD


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

*Ill never find it...*

Like a co worker stated Ill probably be walking through a garage sale 20 years from now and find it. By then I wont know what to do with it. JK THis was prbably one of my most used tools in my whole collection anything else will be a close but not quite it deal. Thanks for your help. The closest thing to exact is the pic I sent on 01 18 2009 at 0151 pm but with reg and phillips instead of hex.

signed
Drivin me bananas looking


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

*Heres a different avenue...*

Does anyone have and old sears or craftsman catalog where we might find a model number or any more info that i could possibly contact the company??? Im thinkin around mid nineties. Our job if you wish to help is to find this screwdriver and get it back in my hand. Thanks again.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

re:"Like a co worker stated Ill probably be walking through a garage sale 20 years from now and find it." 

If you're luck is anything like mine it will be found, when you're setting up for your own garage sale......

Hang in there. I lost my Snap On for 6 weeks, on my buddy's work bench. All the time I was asking him to check for it. Wheneever atool goesa stry OI try to recall the last place I used it. If you only use it at home, it will show up.


----------



## frazierdavidson (Jan 31, 2009)

Lowes has a similar tool sold under the Kobalt brand name..


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Chemist1961 said:


> re:"Like a co worker stated Ill probably be walking through a garage sale 20 years from now and find it."
> 
> If you're luck is anything like mine it will be found, when you're setting up for your own garage sale......


man, you're lucky.... ME on the other hand would walk out to see the wife just sold it and the guy driving away.......

DM


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

*That response sounded like...*

A movie review because it made me laugh it made me cry. I can see you rrunning down the street jumping on the back of the car holding on to the trunk and the first turn you go flying off. I hope its not 20 years.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

well, i'm happy i could make someone laugh.... =o)

DM


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

*Maybe when the weather breaks....*

When Im moving some things around Ill find it...hopefully. Or did I leave it in the yard and its been under snow for 4 months who know but hope it turns up soon. I cant believe I cant BUY this screwdriver anywhere bad enough losing it worse that I cant replace it.


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

*Still missing!!!!!!!!!*

Has anyone seen the 6 in 1 craftsman online anywehre yet?? I still have not found it and not even close to finding it somewhere. I have checked online ebay etc.. and cannot seem to find it let me knwo if someone comes across it.
Thanks
Using other tools to get by


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

if they truly don't make that one anymore, simply buy this one, http://www.epinions.com/hmgd-Shop_Tools-All-Craftsman_6-in-1_Hex_Screwdriver_Ball-End_41781 that you posted before and then walk to the bin of bits at the end of the counter and replace the hex bits with phillips and flatheads, they ARE the exact same size and will pop right in the handle. then you have a spare set of hex bits too.......

DM


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Check out the autoloader multibit on line. It has arevolving bit selector.Then when you find yours you can throw this in the glove box or kitchen drawer:thumbsup:


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Another ONE*

Or SKIL has one called the auto bit changer, with ratchet... even better


----------



## Caromsoft (Apr 19, 2009)

Is this what you lost? I call mine my "Special Tool". I have had it close to 20 years. About 10 years ago I saw one like it in a store somewhere but unfortunately can't remember where. Mine is labeled "System Driver 6" on the handle, and there are Patent numbers. A search online for it didn't turn up anything. 

It is also my most used tool!


----------

